# Pet peeves, complaints?



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 7, 2013)

We're traveling now (in the US) and just came back from our "free" hotel breakfast.  You could starve to death. We're at a Hilton but the only thing worth eating was the rather haggard looking "fresh" fruit. And everything is disposable - another word for "permanent". 

By contrast, I remember our France/Belgium trip where the food was absolutely wonderful. The hot food was hot and the fresh food was fresh. Real china dishes and, being vegetarian didn't mean going hungry. 

We were remembering a Marriott where we stayed in Tucson. I got out of the shower, walked out into the room and then back to the bathroom. Looked down and saw dirty footprints on the towel/mat. At first I thought my feet were filthy but no - I had picked up that filth when I walked onto the carpet with wet feet. Now I never go barefoot in a hotel because I figure everyone else before me has gone barefoot there.

What's your best/worst or just pet peeves you have when traveling?


----------



## eflatminor (Aug 7, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> What's your best/worst or just pet peeves you have when traveling?



A hotel near Warren, NJ.  After a long day of travel, I checked in and entered the room.  When I pulled back the covers/sheet on the bed, there was a HUGE blood stain on the cover sheet, obviously from a women's menstrual cycle.  If I had to guess, a woman that had sex while on her period...either that or someone tried to kill someone in that bed with knife! 

I shit you not.

The maids had obviously chosen to not wash the sheets after the previous occupant checked out.  They simply made the bed without looking at the sheets.  That was the last time I used that hotel.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm with you on luxury hotels.....they don't give you shit

I have stayed at $300 a night Hiltons, Marriots and the Ritz. They may give you a bathrobe but if you want a free breakfast, forget it. Want a free newspaper, pay at the gift shop. Complementary coffee? Room service will bring a $9 pot to your room. Free internet? $12.95 a day

Stay at a Hampton Inn or Holiday Inn express for $89 a night and you get all that for free


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 7, 2013)

I was somewhat irritated when I was staying at a mom and pop motel outside of L.A. and a gun battle broke out in the end unit, involving a drug transaction gone bad....


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 7, 2013)

Also, I don't mean to gross anybody out, but be aware that they usually change the bed sheets, but the NEVER clean the bed spreads.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 7, 2013)

Coming back to the US and having Customs ask me where I've been.

"That's none of your business".

SIDEBAR: Luddy is a Vegetarian? That explains a lot.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 7, 2013)

The Hilton where we always stay in Boston has very slipper bathtub/showers. I had just had knee replacement surgery and asked for a tubmat. No tubmat. We actually bought a tub mat and left it there. 

Remember the Hyatt in Kansas City where, some years ago a floor fell in on a party? Its really expensive but we were feeling like splurging. The wifi wasn't free, the breakfast was yogurt, nothing else. The bed was awful but made up in a really weird way. When you pulled back the top, the bottom sheet came out too and it was impossible to get it back under the mattress. 

Good part though was the revolving restaurant (so-so food and very expensive). There was a huge electrical storm and we just happened to be looking out when lightening hit a gasoline holding tank across town. The light show was amazing. 

We went to our room (top floor just under restaurant), turned off the lights and sat in really nice cushy easy chairs in front of a huge window and sipped the wine we brought with us while watching the storm and the huge burning gas fire.

Always bring your own wine. You get what you like and you don't have to pay a bundle for it. 

And, gas up the rental car back at the rental store. Its so expensive, its like buying jet fuel.

"American" Commie - Yep and yesterday, we found a gourmet vegan restaurant. Best food I've had away from home. We're deciding if we're going back there or someplace else. We're in the mood for Indian ....

This is a university city so there's lots to choose from. I'm sure there's also a garbage burger joint where you could get some deep fried grease. See my post in Current forum. 

Why don't you have two Coronary Artery Bypass Specials for your lunch today.


----------



## syrenn (Aug 9, 2013)

oh god.... dont even get me started! 

The TfruckingSA. They start your trips out just right. Luddy, if you are worried about hotel carpets.... think about the floor in the tsa line...and those little foot prints they want you to stand in. Gross and disgusting! 

I am not a fan of hilton and hyatt proprieties. I prefer starwood proprieties. As a platinum my wifi is free and the club room breakfast and hors d'oeuvre are what i would expect. Depending on the hotel, some are much better then others. However i will say all have been cutting back. 

my peevs are when things are not done the way they are supposed to be. If a room is not cleaned the way i want, i ask for a different room. 

Facilities people hate me! If my drains are slow or the AC does not drop my room temp to 60 i am all over that crap. 

The worst experience ever was in a smaller hotel....  what ever cleaning product they had used about killed me.... literately. My throat started to close and i could not feel my lips.


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 9, 2013)

I checked into a hotel and they put me on the fourth floor. The elevator was broken! Making the best of it, I made some light-hearted banter with the cute desk clerk. 

When I got to my room, I figured I'd call down to the desk to let her know I made it ok (I'm such a flirt). She didn't pick up the phone! 

So I walked back down the four flights, went to the desk, and told her I had made it to my room ok. The humor of it was totally lost on her. It was like something out of Monty Python. 

P.S. I was really fucking drunk LOL.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 10, 2013)

A hotel in Old San Juan, actually very comfortable, very nice people, waited for us when we were 5 hours late arriving and didn't get there until 2AM and had killer good coffee with a wonderful breakfast. We'll stay there again but the elevator barely holds two (and we're both slender vegetarians  ) and our bags and, honest to gawd, held together with duct tape.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 10, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> I checked into a hotel and they put me on the fourth floor. The elevator was broken! Making the best of it, I made some light-hearted banter with the cute desk clerk.
> 
> When I got to my room, I figured I'd call down to the desk to let her know I made it ok (I'm such a flirt). She didn't pick up the phone!
> 
> ...



I've noticed you've mentioned being drunk in several posts.

You a friend of tiny dancer?


----------



## syrenn (Aug 10, 2013)

all i want is for some guy in a suit to be standing there at baggage claim with a sign and my name on it.....  it annoys me when they are not there!  

its also annoying when they have so much stuff in the trunk that my bags don't fit!


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 10, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > I checked into a hotel and they put me on the fourth floor. The elevator was broken! Making the best of it, I made some light-hearted banter with the cute desk clerk.
> ...



You're an idiot in every post.


----------



## Saigon (Aug 19, 2013)

Some great stories here, but some of you folk should try travel in the developing world - I've stayed in US$100 a night rooms that didn't always have running water or electricity!

My pet peeve is taxi drivers. I swear they are their own ethnic group, trained to cheat, lie and con customers from the time they are embryos.

My worst experience was in Bratislava earlier this year. I ask the driver howmuch it would cost from the train station to my hotel, and he told me he had a metre. We set off, and I noticed immeditately that the metre said "15.00" - an impossible figure if it were in Euros. I asked about this, but the driver's English had suddenly disappeared. 

Sure enough - the drive took literally 2 minutes. We had come maybe 1.5 kms. 

The driver insisted &#8364;15.00 was a minimum charge - a hilarious and impossible sum in a poorish country. I suggested he come into the hotel reception with me, and we could ask the staff about this, but of course he refused. I argued bitterly for quite a while, but as he had my bag in the boot, I was stuck. I had to pay, but at least he knew that I knew the whole thing was a scam.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 19, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Some great stories here, but some of you folk should try travel in the developing world -



Because no one but you ever has, right?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 23, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > Some great stories here, but some of you folk should try travel in the developing world -
> ...



I've got to admit that, even though, when I was younger, I loved traveling anywhere and everywhere, and under any conditions ... Now, I want a big soft bed in an air-conditioned room, hot and cold running maid service and delicious food delivered to my room. I've had it both ways and now prefer comfort. 

My bet is that others have also traveled in less than perfect conditions too. 



> My pet peeve is taxi drivers. I swear they are their own ethnic group, trained to cheat, lie and con customers from the time they are embryos.



I've never had trouble with cab drivers. Or, maybe I got cheated and didn't know it.

London is a giant tourist town and the cabbies are a breed all to themselves. Driving a cab is well paid and they're well trained. They start at the bottom and work their way up with education about various subjects, history, architecture, entertainment. Same with the Beefeaters at the Tower of London. 

Come to think of it, Paris is very tourist oriented as well. 

When I lived in Tucson, the people who lived there year round hated the tourists. You see bumper stickers that read, "Welcome Snowbirds. Leave your money and go home" and "Not everyone is on vacation".


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 23, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...





A natural progression.


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 23, 2013)

I hate it when people bother me whenever I'm watching ryan gosling movies or posting at this messageboard but then when I'm not doing anything thats when they don't talk to me.

It really fucking hurts my feelings when Big Brother rigs the show in favor of a houseguest I can't stand.

I hate when you order fast food and drive off and there is a missing item 

I hate when I get lethargic and tired after fighting for Social Justice 

When you go to the crapper and there's no toilet paper

When your lover's in the mood and you're not or vice versa


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 23, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> What's your best/worst or just pet peeves you have when traveling?



~There is really only one thing that bothers or annoys me on regular basis when I am traveling and that is other travelers. There are far too many of them.  Too often they behave badly. Too many places are crowded and over crowded because of travelers.  I wish about half the people who are traveling would stay home or confine themselves to cruise ships.

I rarely stay in hotels (I usually rent a small apartment for trips of one week or longer), but when I do, I usually stay in budget hotels and don't have terribly high expectations.  It all depends on where you go and what you are paying.  Places like London or Paris are expensive, and if you are staying in a budget hotel, the breakfast can be very unsatisfying, depending....if you pay more, you get better.  

If you are a vegetarian and traveling, you should expect it to be difficult.  However, staying at a very nice hotel, you should expect them to provide a decent meal, and I would have spoken to them, nicely, and asked for food that a vegetarian could eat. If you don't ask, you'll never know if they will provide it.  Hotels don't like to get bad feedback, so it's likely they will try to accommodate you.  But ask nicely.  Cajole, charm them

I really don't have a pet peeve, but I do wish there were less toursts to contend with.  As a traveler, I adapt. I've been a 'poor' traveler mostly, not staying in fine hotels and eating at fine restaurants, so I don't have grand ideas about what to expect. I've never stayed at a place where the carpet was so dirty I tracked dirt from it onto the bathroom floor or towels.  That's pretty dirty and since it is a nice hotel, I would complain.  If you booked with a travel agent, I'd tell the travel agent.  If the hotel knows you are unhapppy and doesn't do anything, like give you a different room or promptly shampoo the carpet,  I'd remind them about Trip Advisor.   

Some hotels are just crappy and have a bad attitude, but most will try to accomodate you.  Also, just don't go to hotels that don't have good ratings in a reliable travel guide or on a site like Trip Advisor.

Taxi drivers can be a problem: just a couple of days ago I got into an unlicensed taxi, against my better judgement, and saw directly he was planning to over charge me. In addition, he had trouble finding the apartment and it took longer. I told him I was unhappy and I told him how much I would pay him and not any more.  He took what I paid and apologized.  I think sometimes I'm scary.  I usually take a bus or other mass transit. I went to China a year ago and was very proud of myself getting around Bejing on the subway, though a couple of times I thought I'd be crushed to death.  One time, I was taking a bus there and an older Chinese couple, about my age, who didn't speak English and I don't speak Chinese, were trying to help me figure out where to get off. The husband was so determined I got the right stop, he got off the bus with me, and directed me to where I needed to catch the next one.  He then went back to the bus stop to get the next bus and meet up with his wife at home. All of this with none of us speaking the others' language.  Lovely people. That's one of the things travel  is all about!


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 23, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> I was somewhat irritated when I was staying at a mom and pop motel outside of L.A. and a gun battle broke out in the end unit, involving a drug transaction gone bad....



See, now that sounds exciting. You must look on the bright side. What a rush.


----------



## Saigon (Aug 25, 2013)

> I've never had trouble with cab drivers. Or, maybe I got cheated and didn't know it.



That could be!

I have a feeling that London cleaned up the industry some years ago with very strict licensing over both cars and drivers, but in most cities there are a lot of cars and drivers that work as taxis at peak times - they tend to be the very dodgy ones. 

Certainly Prague, Bratislava, Budapest are all terrible for rampant overcharging - and in ways tourists won't always recognise.


----------



## DGS49 (Sep 16, 2013)

My biggest pet peeve is getting beverages in Europe (I don't drink alcohol).

It is nothing unusual to pay four Euro for a half liter of bottled water. And of course, there are no refills, whether the water is bottled or not.  And this is true even when you are in a developed country (e.g., Austria) where the tap water is perfectly fine to drink.

Worst experience was paying 6 Euro for a glass of TAP WATER in Copenhagen last month.  The waiter swore it was bottled water that he had emptied into my glass in the kitchen.  Lying bastard.

When on a trip to Austria a few months ago, I bought a liter of fluid at a "7-11," then kept it in my room, filled with tap water, which I flavored with brought-from-home iced tea mix.  This is what I had with my room-service supper each night.

I'll show the fuckers.   I probably save my company fifty bucks using this brilliant strategem.

P.S.  I know I'm a neurotic idiot on this particular subject.


----------



## DGS49 (Sep 16, 2013)

I took a cab from the airport in Luxembourg to my Hotel a couple years ago.  The hotel was VISIBLE FROM THE AIRPORT!  Cab ride was 40 Euro.  Fixed.  No deviation.

When I told my local counterpart in town, he was mystified that I found this exhorbitant.  Something is wrong with me, I suppose.

On an other trip to that fine city, I had to stay over an extra couple days, so I had my socks & underwear laundered at the hotel.  45 Euro.  I told the clerk, "This is more than I paid for the stuff," but he was totally un-impressed.


----------

